# Is a Planted Tank Possible with a Festivum?



## Aoibhell (Aug 15, 2012)

Hello all...

I am new to the planted tank thing- I've had an established tank for about 5-6 months, now. I realize a Festivum probably wasn't the best choice for a planted tank, but I just really hate the look of fake plants. 

Is it even possible to have a nicely planted tank that a Festivum won't decimate? I've had a fair amount of success with a couple Amazon swords (although currently, I am battling BBA on those) and Java Fern (the cause of the BBA outbreak), but everything else (Creeping Charlie, hygrophila, and a couple others) gets eaten up or uprooted.

I have read that some people have had success with Anubias sp. & Crinum Thaianum, but I have not had much luck finding the latter and the prior tends to be a bit costly to chance having it get eaten up.

Am I doomed to fake plants?


BTW, I do not have a CO2 system in place, so I need suggestions for nice hardy plants that don't require anything elaborate.


----------



## Aoibhell (Aug 15, 2012)

Someone? anyone?


----------



## Arusso713 (Oct 6, 2012)

It should be fine, I don't think it will bother the plants. CO2 is not a must but it is a good edition. Depending on how dense and what plant species you want to keep. Also the size of the tank. On a smaller tank you can probably get a way with a dyi system, but on any thing larger than 55gal you probably want to spend more money. Then that also depends on the density and type of plants you want to grow. Lighting is another issue that is more of an issue depending on how tall your tank is.


----------



## Arusso713 (Oct 6, 2012)

Ferns, java moss, and amazon swords are you best bet's watch out for stores selling non aquatic plants. LFS do that a lot and sometimes they don't even know that they are non aquatic. So do some research before you buy.


----------

